# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Buitres leonados en Monfragüe

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Ayer estuve en Monfragüe y tomé un montón de instantáneas de buitres leonados que os voya enseñar. Unas las tomé en el Salto del Gitano y otras desde el castillo. Las podréis distinguir fácilmente, porque las del castillo de Monfragüe son tomas zenitales, de forma que podréis ver a estas majestuosas aves en vuelo desde arriba. En unos casos vuelan sobre el monte y en otras sobre el río Tajo.

Aquí están, empezando por las del castillo:


















En el siguiente mensaje termino con las del Salto del gitano.

----------


## Los terrines

Termino el reportaje con las fotos del Salto del gitano:

Este primero parece que estaba dedicado a la arquitectura doméstica:



Y este no tuvo inconveniente en prestarme una foto de carnet:











Esto es todo, muchas gracias por la atención y un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Grandes fotos... te recomendaría que si además del agua te gustan las aves, intentes entrar en alguna de las muchas páginas de fotos de nuestras fantásticas aves y allí seguro que puedes poner algunas de éstas ya que son extraordinarias.
Sin duda eres el FOTÓGRAFO OFICIAL de embalses.net!!!
Hay días que por el Fresnedas vuelan algunos ejemplares de éstos... algo irán buscando!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas fotos Los terrines, voy fijándome en los detalles, dentro de poco les vamos a tener que ponerles nombres. 
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Una secuencia de vuelo preciosa; las otras personales, geniales.
Gracias Los Terrines.
Saludos

----------


## aberroncho

Hola Los Terrines, llevo tiempo siguiendo tus fotos y sólo puedo decirte que te vas superando en cada reportaje. Me parece increíble que puedas sacar estas fotos tan buenas. Yo a lo único que he llegado es a sacar una foto de un Búho real y porque me lo encontré muerto. No la voy a poner aquí porque la foto es deprimente y no creo que poner este ave muerta sea de recibo.
Gracias por alegrarnos la vista con estas fotos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Impresionantes imágenes los terrines, vaya gozada  :EEK!: 

Increíble como manejas ese pedazo de cañón con las aves en vuelo, tremendo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Como el domingo volví a Monfragüe y realizé algunas tomas de buitres leonados, os voy a subir unas cuantas:



















Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo con más instantáneas:



















Esto es todo, muchas gracias por la atención, y un cordial saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias otra vez por tus fotos Los Terrines. Mi padre y yo ibamos a un comedero de buitres en la sierra de Mojantes, y todos estaban comiendo pero te acercabas y todos se iban por eso tienen merito esas fotos jeje.

Un saludo

----------


## ARAGORM

Muy buenas fotos los terrines, dignas de un documental de National Geographic.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante reportaje de los buitres leonados en Monfragüe!! Sin duda fotos dignas de estar en alguna de las muchas páginas de fotografía animal!!
Un honor para todos nosotros tenerte aquí Los Terrines!! Muchas gracias.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os voy a subir algunas fotos de buitres leonados que he tomado hoy en Monfragüe:















Solo deciros que las fotos de hoy están todas tomadas desde el castillo (excepto la primera, en la que están haciendo prácticas de electricidad, que la tomé antes de llegar a Torrejón el Rubio), ya que al acercarme depués al Salto del gitano, no había ni un sitio para aparcar, y tomé las de Villadiego.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

REEGE, creo que no podíais ver las fotos que subí ayer de los milanos y estas de los buitres por algún problema de privacidad en mi cuenta de PICASA (debí dar alguna instrucción equivocada al subirlas). Me parece que ya podéis verlas, por lo que espero que alguien me lo confirme.

Un cordial saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Ahora se ven perfectamente.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir algunas fotos de buitres leonados del pasado domingo en Monfragüe; empiezo por algunas donde se ven los buitres en sus nidos y en algún caso con sus polluelos:









Y termino con algunas de estas preciosas aves en vuelo:













Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

> Y termino con algunas de estas preciosas aves en vuelo:


Ésta es la foto de un buitre leonado más bonita de todas las que he visto!!!
Felicidades Los Terrines.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días .

Os subo una serie de buitres leonados de mi última visita a Monfragüe el pasado 6 de mayo:















Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

El reportaje de buitres en el Monfragüe, es una maravilla. 
Gracias amigo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

He estado pasando unos días en Monfragüe, y, además de los reportajes de embalses que os he subido (y otros dos que están en el horno), he hecho un montón de fotos de fauna (algunas ya habéis podido verlas); voy a ir subiendo algunas más empezando por unos buitres leonados:

Empiezo por un aterrizaje de esta mañana en el Salto del gitano, ya que, aunque la foto no es muy buena, el momento me parece espectacular:







En ésta podéis ver a un buitre junto a su polluelo en la Portilla del Tiétar:







Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay que ver Los terrines, no paras eh? jeje

Ya te conocerán todo el personal de Monfragüe, cada vez que te vean llegar por allí dirán: ¡Mirad! ¡Ahí viene Los terrines! ¡Estirad la alfombra roja! jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

La imagen del buitre tomando tierra es espectacular, preciosa imagen, lástima que la nitidez no te acompañase en esta ocasión, en cuyo caso, la foto ya sería de órdago...  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas de unos buitres leonados del pasado domingo en Monfragüe (Salto del gitano):













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines ya te los conocerás hasta por sus nombres.
Pregunta, los nidos de los buitres donde están.
Como siempre, gracias por las pedazo de fotos.
Un saludo

----------


## Los terrines

> Los terrines ya te los conocerás hasta por sus nombres.
> Pregunta, los nidos de los buitres donde están.
> Como siempre, gracias por las pedazo de fotos.
> Un saludo


Buenos días.

Los nidos están en las rocas, la mayor parte a la otra parte del río, con lo que son fotos muy lejanas; pero en el roquedo que está en las cercanías del aparcamiento del Salto del gitano también suele anidar una pareja, que es la que permite unas fotos más nítidas, al estar muy cerca (quizás unos 20 o 30 metros, según desde donde "dispares"). También es verdad que no siempre se dejan ver los que están en esta parte.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Deacuerdo compañero.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado domingo en el Salto del gitano, desde muy lejos, y todas de aves en vuelo:











Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias compañero por estas y por todas las demás fotos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy a la vuelta del campo he estado en el salto del gitano, y he tomado algunas fotos que tengo que compartir con el foro, pero ahora os voy a subir una, aunque lo lógico es subirlas de diez en diez; lo hago así para no desviar la atención, porque me parece que el aterrizaje del buitre leonado es espectacular (no digo la foto, digo el aterrizaje). Os voy a subir primero la foto en el tamaño que la tomé, y después un par de recortes, donde se ven las garrras del animal prácticamente por delante de la cabeza. Cuando prepare el resto os las subiré, así que aquí tenéis la toma de tierra en el roquedo que está junto al aparcamiento del salto del gitano del animal (la pena es que parte del buitre se quedó fuera de la foto, pero la tomé con 400 mm, y la acción fue muy rápida, por lo que no pude cambiar el zoom):







Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Sin palabras  :EEK!: .... Deberías presentarla a algún concurso... Es buenísima.

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué barbaridad de fotos.

Lo que yo digo, existen 4 grados: _cum laude_, _magna cum laude_, _summa cum laude_, _Los terrines_...  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo las restantes del pasado sábado, empezando por unas que tomé al mismo buitre en el sitio donde se posó junto a otro en el risco del salto del gitano, en la parte del mirador:













Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## angelgar0284

wow!!! que cantidad de imagenes mas chulas!!! felicidades a todos aquellos que han tenido el privilegio de ver una de estas aves  :Smile:  

gracias por compartir sus experiencias en el foro  :Smile:  

slds

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de unos buitres leonados que tomé el pasado domingo; las primeras en el salto dell gitano, y en ellas podéis ver al fondo el agua del Tajo (embalse de Alcántara):

En esta primera foto podéis ver al ave con el pico abierto (no se si parecen pinzas de la ropa o de las que ponen en los restaurantes para el marisco, pero no me gustaría que me atraparan):













Y las últimas, que tomé en la zona de cerro gimio:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado domingo; las primeras de un aterrizaje:





Y ahora, el despegue (el leonado que despegó es el que estaba justo debajo del del aterrizaje anterior):







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Pues los leonados hoy no son de Monfragüe, son de la Serena, ya que estaban el pasado sábado muy cerca de casa:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se me hace raro ver esos buitres por esa zona... ¿Había alguna oveja muerta o carroña por allí? Si no es un poco raro...

----------


## Los terrines

> Se me hace raro ver esos buitres por esa zona... ¿Había alguna oveja muerta o carroña por allí? Si no es un poco raro...


Pues no, Federico, no había ninguna oveja muerta, pero estaban tranquilos cinco o seis buitres junto al camino que lleva de mi casa al embalse, a pocos metros del camino, y cuando me vieron aparecer con el ATV salieron volando. Hace bastantes días que están por la zona, tanto leonados como algunos buitres negros (menos), pero sin que haya cadáveres de ovejas por allí, al menos de las mías (cuando hay animales muertos se ponen a volar en círculo hasta que bajan a darse el festín, y estos buitres estaban en tierra, al igual que había otros en otras zonas de la finca; donde fuimos en agosto con el ATV, desde donde pudiste ver la presa de Zújar también había, pero no llevaba la cámara).

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os pongo unos buitres leonados del pasado domingo; los primeros posados en el salto del gitano, y después unos en vuelo tomados en la presa de Torrejón Tiétar:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## José Antonio Ramos

¡ Hola a todos! 
Hoy me estreno es ente foro y quiero aportar algunas fotografías de buitre. Han sido tomadas en el río Alagón  donde también hay una colonia importante de buitres 
leonados , espero que os gusten.

----------


## perdiguera

Bienvenido a este tu foro José Antonio.
La primera foto es preciosa, parece como si lo tuviese al alcance de la mano.
Gracias por mostrarlas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bienvenido al foro José Antonio Ramos  :Smile: 

Fantástico comienzo, muchas gracias por esas preciosas imágenes.

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Jose Antonio Ramos y bienvenido al foro.
Espero que aportes muchas cosas en él y te diviertas lo mismo que todos nosotros a la vez que aprendas cosillas relacionadas con nuestros embalses y todo lo que hay a su alrededor!!
Y por lo que veo estás preparado para participar en el concurso fotográfico...jejeje
Aquí puedes informarte:
http://foros.embalses.net/announcement.php?f=18
Un saludo y estás en tu casa.

----------


## José Antonio Ramos

Muchas gracias por esta bienvenida tan calurosa. :Embarrassment: 

Es fácil imaginar que me gusta la fotografía y en especial de aves y sin son rapaces más. Otra de mis aficiones es navegar y siendo de Extremadura 

 solamente puedo hacer por los grandes pantanos que tenemos. Actualmente la zona de navegación que frecuento es el pantano de Alcántara en la zona de la presa, 
lógicamente combino ambas aficiones y supone una gran ventaja "tirar" las fotos desde el cauce del río.

Si queréis conocer mejor este gran pantano, podéis entrar en mi blog: http://lasfotosdejoseantonio.blogspot.com.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Lo primero dar las gracias a José Antonio Ramos por sus fantásticas aportaciones, que no había visto; y después, subiros algunas fotos que hice el pasado sábado en la zona del salto del gitano:














Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Ayer estuve en el salto del gitano, donde pude ver este aterrizaje:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

La segunda foto del aterrizaje, una auténtica pasada!!
Gracias por lo que te digo siempre:
*La calidad que con tus imágenes le das al foro.*

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os pongo algunas fotos del pasado sábado:

La primera, como se me quedó fuera del encuadre, la he recortado aún más, pero tiene mucho ruido:

















Y aquí, una parejita en el nido:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado domingo en el Salto del gitano:





















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de una pareja de leonados en el Salto del gitano, haciendo "cositas":

Antes:







Durante:





Y después:





Y este otro, en vuelo:

----------

FEDE (20-nov-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado miércoles en el salto del gitano:

















Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

FEDE (20-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (18-nov-2013),perdiguera (18-nov-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado día 15 de marzo en el salto del gitano:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (24-mar-2014),Luján (23-mar-2014),NoRegistrado (24-mar-2014),santy (24-mar-2014)

----------


## santy

Jod... Que pedazo de fotos :Big Grin: .
Un saludo a todos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subis algunas fotos de mi última visita a Monfragüe; las primeras del día 1 de Junio en el Salto del Gitano, se trata de una secuencia,en la que se ve como hay un buitre en un peñasco y a continuación llega otro, y, tras una bronca entre ambos, vuelve a quedar uno solo:



















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-jun-2015),frfmfrfm (22-jun-2015),HUESITO (22-jun-2015),perdiguera (21-jun-2015),willi (21-jun-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Continúo:



















Y esto ha sido todo por hoy, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-jun-2015),frfmfrfm (22-jun-2015),HUESITO (22-jun-2015),Jonasino (21-jun-2015),perdiguera (21-jun-2015),suer (21-jun-2015),willi (21-jun-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Como siempre insuperables, por los modelos, por la composición, por la oportunidad, por la calidad, por el colorido....
Nos estás malacostumbrando

----------

Los terrines (21-jun-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Había olvidado subir estas fotos, tomadas los días 2 y 3 de junio en unas carroñadas en Torrejón el Rubio:



















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-jun-2015),frfmfrfm (25-jun-2015),HUESITO (24-jun-2015),Jonasino (23-jun-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí están:





















Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

PD para pablovelasco: casi todas con el 300 mm de CANON, aunque algunas (las menos) con el SIGMA 70-200.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-jun-2015),frfmfrfm (25-jun-2015),HUESITO (24-jun-2015),Jonasino (23-jun-2015),perdiguera (23-jun-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Como dicen en Euronews "no comment"

----------

Los terrines (23-jun-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya toalla de fotos, no sé ni qué decir la verdad... sublime.

Por cierto Los terrines, felicidades por adelantado.

----------

Los terrines (23-jun-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Felicidades por las fotos los terrines es un lujazo tenerte de reportero.

----------

Los terrines (24-jun-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

IMPRESIONANTE TRABAJO.
Gracias por tu trabajo.
Un saludo.

----------

Los terrines (24-jun-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Claro, yo tengo una canon con un 180mm y claro los resultados no son los mismos... A ver si me puedo permitir algo mejorcito...

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy he estado en Monfragüe, y he podido hacer varias fotos de buitres leonados. Nada más llegar, y en la subida al castillo, en la pared de roca que hay justo encima de las pinturas rupestres he visto y oído a una pareja de leonados que estaban copulando (lástima que las fotos sean mudas, porque aquello parecía porno duro, me hubiera gustado grabarlo para compartirlo con el foro). Solo han sido unos segundos (exactamente 11), por lo que podréis ver pocas fotos y todas muy parecidas, pero os voy a subir la serie completa:













Espero que os hayan gustado, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-feb-2016),F. Lázaro (05-feb-2016),HUESITO (01-feb-2016),Jonasino (01-feb-2016),perdiguera (31-ene-2016),REEGE (01-feb-2016),willi (02-feb-2016)

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Los Terrines, conozco a algunos foreros que les gusta el porno duro como dices... jajaja Uno lo tienes por tu tierra!!
Pero estamos mayoría a los que nos gusta tus postales.
Geniales.

----------

Los terrines (01-feb-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Además de la parejita, pude hacer otras fotos:











Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (05-feb-2016),HUESITO (04-feb-2016),Jonasino (05-feb-2016),perdiguera (05-feb-2016),REEGE (12-feb-2016),willi (05-feb-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

REEGE, qué cachondo eres jajajaja.

Vaya pasada de fotos Los terrines, cada día te superas. Lástima como dices no haber podido grabar esa escena digna de un documental.

Ahí es cuando el trípode se echa de menos, o un monopie o algo. Con el cañón a pulso a esa distancia intentar grabar un vídeo es una quimera.

----------

Los terrines (05-feb-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voya subir unos aterrizajes de esta semana:





















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (28-jun-2016),frfmfrfm (22-jun-2016),HUESITO (23-jun-2016),Jonasino (24-jun-2016),perdiguera (22-jun-2016),willi (18-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Que preciosidad

----------

Los terrines (28-jun-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buenas, como siempre

----------

Los terrines (28-jun-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de esta mañana en el Salto del gitano:















Y el último, dedicado a la arquitectura:



Un cordial saludo.

----------

embalses al 100% (15-ene-2017),F. Lázaro (15-ene-2017),frfmfrfm (15-ene-2017),HUESITO (16-ene-2017),Jonasino (15-ene-2017),perdiguera (15-ene-2017),sergi1907 (15-ene-2017),willi (18-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Ostras de fotazas. Pero por lo que sea me salen capadas el lado derecho. Que lástima

----------

Los terrines (15-ene-2017)

----------


## Los terrines

> Ostras de fotazas. Pero por lo que sea me salen capadas el lado derecho. Que lástima


Lo siento, Jonasino, yo las veo bien; es posible que si tecleas a la vez la tecla Control y el signo menos (una o más veces) reduzcas algo el tamaño y puedas verlas bien. Saludos cordiales

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ostras de fotazas. Pero por lo que sea me salen capadas el lado derecho. Que lástima


Es por el anuncio, corta una parte de las fotos. Puedes picar con el botón derecho sobre la imagen y darle a ver imagen para verla entera, o bien como te ha dicho Los terrines, reduciendo la resolución de la página pulsando Ctrl y tecla -, o Ctrl y girando la rueda del ratón hacia abajo, como mejor te venga.

----------

Jonasino (17-ene-2017)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Guau.
Que bonitos que son los buitres. Geniales fotografías.
Muchas gracias  :Big Grin:

----------

Los terrines (15-ene-2017)

----------

